# Dean Koontz's Frankenstein (201?)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What a coincidence! I am almost through the third book and I see this piece of news! I am not sure about the film adaptation, though I will check it out if it hits the theaters. But to hear that he's coming out with another book in June and a couple of more after that? Kick ass, is all I can say. I HIGHLY recommend this series. Do yourself a favor and pick this up, if you haven't already:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19129


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool news! I haven't read the series yet, but I know you and a few others here enjoyed them.

Here's the same news, but taken from Variety:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118015276.html?categoryid=1236&cs=1


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The third book could have been better, but still not a bad read altogether.


----------

